# The Currents Film asking for donations



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

The Currents Film is a documentary about water issues in the San Juan and Animas Rivers as well as the San Juan mountains. The story line flows around a group of people doing a trip with a 10,000 foot drop in elevation, from above Silverton Colorado to Page Arizona. We would like you to know that this is going to be a very informative movie. Anyone who appreciates the San Juan Mountains and its Rivers will enjoy it very much. However to successfully pull it off Greg Cairns, and Stephen Witherspoon are seeking support. To check it out and see if it is worthy of your donation, visit The Current by Greg Cairns — Kickstarter, and click on the video clip presented there. We think you will agree with us that this is going to be a fine film. It will bring out some real serious issues about preserving one of the great treasures of the southwest. Therefore If you feel like spending a minimal amount of money to support a great cause please check out that web site. 

You may also visit their web site at The Current Source to Reservoir, for more information. Jack's Plastic Welding Inc is just one of the sponsors of this movie. Check out their web site to see who else is involved.


----------

